# Wi-Fi adapter disappears with Clear Linux install



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 24, 2019)

System was running Mint, but I wanted to try Clear as I was having problems with that Mint install.  Booted from live USB  AND IT SAW (and used) THE WI-FI ADAPTER which just happens to be an Intel adapter.  Once I installed and rebooted, Clear can not find the adapter!

Edit: IIRC, I had the same problem with Tumbleweed.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 24, 2019)

Wow,  I just installed clear in a vm.  Don't bother.  Really.  Kubuntu.  Seriously!
Make sure to enable 3rd party sources during install.  Your driver will be there.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 25, 2019)

I also just noticed that although I'm seeing 8GB in BIOS, the OS is only seeing 3.9GB.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 25, 2019)

Yeah,  I noticed weird things right off the bat with this one.  Huge issues with virtualbox video drivers for one,  it seems to want to use it's own driver base.  I really wouldn't bother with it.  I also had issues with mint before.  It's why I do Kubuntu now.  Try it,  you won't regret it!  https://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 25, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I also just noticed that although I'm seeing 8GB in BIOS, the OS is only seeing 3.9GB.


32-bit vs 64-bit OS...

Also, you might need a third party non open source binary blob/firmware for the Wi-Fi to work.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Oct 25, 2019)

Clear linux is really a development platform, not a daily use OS. Anyway check what your wifi hardware is and do a search, someone probably has a fix.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 25, 2019)

Verified that it is running 64 bit.
The Wi-Fi adapter is Intel based like this:  https://www.newegg.com/gigabyte-model-gc-wb867d-i/p/N82E16813995032
I think I have a hardware problem, not an OS problem.
I'm not trying this distro for desktop use, I'm after the performance that phoronix.com has documented so that I can get the most out of WCG.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 25, 2019)

Not that it should be a problem with yours or maybe it is a driver issue. I recently refreshed my Windows and my Intel AX200 was not recognized. I had to download the drivers from Intel and install them for the adapter to be recognized.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 27, 2019)

Again,  Ill say Kubuntu.  I've tested over 30 distros over 2 years because I needed to replace my ms obsession since dos 3.1...  only old people will get that...
I've tried mint,  yeah it's cute,  but breaks apart quickly when you push it,  Kubuntu is faster,  more optimized,  and can be configured far more.
I used to like OpenSuse,  but it's far too constrained,  and Debian is nice if you have to time to f with it.  Bsd is meh.  Other distros,  why bother.


----------

